# Kill da Wabbit...Kill da Wabbit...KILL DA WABBIT!!!



## Doc.Holiday (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok guys I live in Riverton I have searched the forums and want to see if I could get any "closer" locations for rabbit hunting. I know that this question has been asked like a billion times so my appoligizies. But...where are the most killer spots for rabbit hunting near Riverton? Thank you guys in advance!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to be rude, but you won't get an answer (at least a serious one) to that kinda question. Its hard enough to find a spot that has some, let alone enough to tell everyone about the spot without expecting an extermination. I have been wondering the same thing for the last year or so. In fact, the last 3 times I have been out I haven't seen more than can be counted on one hand, and haven't shot at any of them. They seem to be pretty scarce right now, and the pressure seems to be super heavy. My best guess would be to drive way out into the desert to look for a spot of your own. Its just too popular of an activity right now to expect to find anything close to home!


----------



## Doc.Holiday (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok that's understandable. If you haven't noticed I' a noob to these forums. So I don't really know what is taboo subject and what isn't.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pretty much anywhere withing 30 miles of Vernon you're going to find rabbits. Its no secret and remember pictures go great with reports. Good luck and happy hunting. Its about 45 minutes from Riverton.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee fixed. Lets go to Vernon next time !!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on Al, i'm not going to give him my top secret classified spot.  At least not untill he's around 200posts. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How bout that secret yote spot. You want to try that .204 ??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

no not really, *YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to Hijack a post, but oh well. My daughter gets here tomorrow, she leaves to go home Sunday. After that ( the following weeks ) I'm free and ready to go back out. I'll wear the boots next time.  I'll bring a couple of the Varminters listed below.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Not to Hijack a post, but oh well. My daughter gets here tomorrow, she leaves to go home Sunday. After that ( the following weeks ) I'm free and ready to go back out. I'll wear the boots next time.  I'll bring a couple of the Varminters listed below.


Why not bring a *real* gun?? :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sound's like a blast. I went out last week and tried calling some in. But no luck.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. I'll bring a real gun. Which one ??


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Got anything like this??


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, but mines in .223  :lol:


----------



## Doc.Holiday (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool thank you for helping out an ol' chap!  And I for sure will bring my cam. It's the least I can do for the info you gave me. And know that I'm not expecting to give me your guy's top spots. I will find them out in do time  just want to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't hunted jacks in years, my pops used to take us out past Eureka towards Cherry Creek. Of course he used to live in Eureka and it wasn't much of a drive. Was pretty productive way back then. Bet there would be a yote or two way out there towards the border to.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I haven't hunted jacks in years, my pops used to take us out past Eureka towards Cherry Creek. Of course he used to live in Eureka and it wasn't much of a drive. Was pretty productive way back then. Bet there would be a yote or two way out there towards the border to.


And doc, this is within 30 miles of Vernon. Remember people in general are lazy, get off the main road hike a little and you'll find them. They like Ceder trees and sage brush flats.


----------



## Doc.Holiday (Jan 3, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> And doc, this is within 30 miles of Vernon. Remember people in general are lazy, get off the main road hike a little and you'll find them. They like Ceder trees and sage brush flats.


I'm not the average American. So I was planing to go hiking thanks bro.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You got it. good luck and let us know how ya do.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

D*mn, Doc-
You really lucked out. Some of these guys can be real jerks when it comes to noobs. :shock: 
Especially with 'where are/do' posts.

Try Rush Valley. Just about anywhere out there will do.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mr_sweeten said:


> when it comes to noobs


I believe you mean *newbie's*, newbie. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Doc.Holiday (Jan 3, 2008)

mr_sweeten said:


> D*mn, Doc-
> You really lucked out. Some of these guys can be real jerks when it comes to noobs. :shock:
> Especially with 'where are/do' posts.
> 
> Try Rush Valley. Just about anywhere out there will do.


Yea I kinda was thinkin that I was going to get crap for this type of question. But I wouldn't know how you guys would react till I tried askin. And I appreciate all answers and all tips!  If anyone asks a question and if I know the answer, I will try and answer it to the best of my abilities. (Good Karma)


----------

